# VIC: My "trips to do" list...



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I have fished out from Cape Woolamai loads of times (when I had the stinker... years ago). Used to get loads of big couta out there (around 1 metre) and also did well on arrow squid out there too. Great spot and the water is crystal clear.

Mid summer is mako and blue shark territory out there too.

Ideal for an AI.

Good luck with fulfilling the wish list.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Sign me up chief!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

uhhh, i teach untill 2, i can be there at 2.05....... no wait, i'll cancel my student


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

get a pig


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

mingle said:


> The mouth of the Bass River (and surrounding area)


its an easy launch from the end of bluff rd corinet bay .I fish that area a bit over KGW season ( not far off ) 
both side of reef island are productive and I've picked up good catchs of said whiting
also caught gummys ,leather jacket,yakkas and squid but none of the cleeland bight wrasse

I've also had 80 lb leader bitten off a couple of times and am yet to see what bitey things did it

cheater


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, I'll take a 1, 5,& 7 & a small fries please.


----------



## justinagar (Sep 16, 2011)

Lake Woolamai isn't that interesting. Just skip it and do the others.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Staying at Rhyll over chrissy Mike and am keen to get to know that bank a lot better.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

kingfisher111 said:


> Staying at Rhyll over chrissy Mike and am keen to get to know that bank a lot better.


when are you down at Rhyll steve -I'm alway keen to find new spots in WP


----------

